# installare gentoo  cpu i3

## Riccardo_s

salve a tutti ragazzi come da titolo ho intenzione di installare gentoo su un portatile con una cpu i3 essendo la prima volta (ed essendo anche ignorante) non so se seguire la guida x86 o amd64 ... il mio pc 

comunque  gira a 64 bit ... 

scusate la tremenda ignoranza e grazie per la pazienza   :Very Happy:  [/list]

----------

## ago

girano entrambe ma è consigliabile amd64

amd64 = x86_64 = em64t

----------

